# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  اضافه كردن فايل  hlp  خودم در كنار فايلهاي help  دلفي 7

## mopaliz

با سلام
من يك فايل help  دارم   ( مي تونه از نوع    hlp.*    و يا   chm.*  )  
مي خوام  اين فايلهاي ايجاد شده  توسط  من  در كنار  فايلهاي  help  دلفي 7  قرار بگيره  و در زمان جستجوي‌ لغت توي  محيط دلفي ( منظورم خوده محيط دلفي نه برنامه هاي كه با دلفي مي سازيم ) محتويات فايل من  رو نيز جستجو كند. 
(در ضمن اگر روزگاري مجددا دلفي 7  رو خواستم نصب كنم بتونم به راحتي فايلها مو اضافه كنم  )
ممنون مي شم اگر راهنماي كنيد.
mopaliz_89_04_15

سلام delphiassistant جان
چند ماهي مي شه اين سوال رو پرسیدم ولی کسی تا بحال جواب نداده این بار از شما می‌پرسم :
mopaliz_89_11_21

----------

